# VV@Bonaventure



## MILOIOWA (Aug 12, 2007)

Does anyone have any pics they could send me of this resort and any tips on things to do while there? I am trying to find a beach destination in Jan or Feb but not looking good and this resort is already owned by my dad for week 5. Thank you!


----------



## easyrider (Aug 14, 2007)

*things to do*

This resort in Weston is about 30-45 minutes to most beaches. You will need a car. Weston is a very clean place. It attracts alot of older people and golfers. We traveled to all of the surrounding beaches and found we liked Ft Lauderdale and Hollywood Beach as the best beaches. Because we were driving everywhere someone has to stay sober or its a spendy taxi ride back to Weston. We did travel to Ft Meyer and ened up at Captiva and Sanibell Islands and had a great time at the Mucky Duck. We did the Jungle Queen diner at Ft Lauderdale, its OK. It was to rough to fish or we would have went. The casino in Hollywood is OK. The swamp tour on the reservation was OK. People watching at Miamis South Beach was OK. The beach was really littered here. Hollywood Beach was a little better than OK. If you like to golf Weston is the place to go. If you like nitelife you will have to drive because everybody seems to go to bed at 9 in Weston. The RCI website has pictures of this resort.


----------



## KenK (Aug 14, 2007)

The Daily Resorts in Weston, Fl are very nice, probably a lot nicer than most beachfront coastal Florida locations.  I think the drawback is the location away from the beach.

Daily does also manage the Ft Laud Beach Front Silver Seas ( Old but OK) next to the Marriott Beach Place T/Ss and the St Regis Hotel.....but they do nt offer a beach shuttle like the Wyndham/Fairfield (Pompano Beach) units do. 

Please look on top of this page and note the sticky on SE Fl.  Please open it and read and click links.

I cut & pasted this for you.  If you are flying into FLL and renting a car, I suggest luncheon at the Rustic Inn (except on Sunday)(right next to FLL).

  Pricing for the lunch specials are from $5.99 to $14.99 for the crab sampler.  ( Dinner is too busy, too far from Weston, and (IMO) too expensive.  Check menu at www.rusticinn.com  Be forewarned...it is terrible rustic...hasn't changed since the 1950s.  Heres what I cut & pasted:

Check here and click on the Weston units you will be staying at:

www.dailymanagementresorts.com

Weston is in western Broward County.....approx 20 miles via fast highway I 595) to either the beaches in Fort Lauderdale or Hollywood.

It is about 4 miles to the largest indoor A/C outlet mall....Sawgrass Mills

And Weston (Arvida Developments) is a pretty new city built up on the Everglades and near a few very close Everglade tour centers, and a distance to one that is pretty good....Billie Swamp Safari (1/2 way between Ft LAud and Naples on Interstate 75 West.

(IF DRIVING FROM THE N on the Turnpike or I 95 Exit onto I 595 W and follow directions below)

Directions for Vacation Village at Bonaventure

From the Fort Lauderdale/Hollywood International Airport
Take I-95 to I-595 west and proceed to exit at 136th Street (exit 1A). Exit the highway and continue heading west on the service road/State Road 84 until you reach Bonaventure Boulevard. Make a left at this light and proceed south to Racquet Club Road. Make a right turn and you will see Vacation Village at Bonaventure, which will be on your immediate right-hand side.


Directions for Vacation Village at Weston

From the Fort Lauderdale/Hollywood International Airport
Take I-95 to I-595 west and proceed to exit at 136th Avenue (exit 1A). Exit the highway and continue heading west on the service road/State Road 84 until you reach Bonaventure Boulevard. Make a left on Bonaventure Boulevard and drive under the overpass to your second traffic light (Racquet Club Road); turn right at Racquet Club Road and Vacation Village at Weston will be on your right-hand side (first driveway on the right).


Directions for Mizner Place (Town Center)

From the Fort Lauderdale/Hollywood International Airport
Take I-595 west and proceed to exit 1A (also known as Southwest 136th Avenue). Exit the highway and continue heading west on the service road/State Road 84 until you reach Bonaventure Boulevard (approximately two miles). Make a left under the overpass and proceed south to Racquet Club Road. Make a right turn at the light and you will see the Vacation Village Resort, which will be the first entrance driveway on your right-hand side.

I copied some of this from other posts......and some new. The first bit of info is also below, concerning deep sea fishing and closest swimming beaches. Please check www.watertaxi.com before you leave. The front desk at the Westin units had some errors on pick up places.

The units are right next to Bonaventure units, and the Boniventure CC. Original purchasers had golf included, but I don’t think it is continued.

I don’t think below also mentions Sawgrass Mills, very close to the units.

As mentioned, Cheeburger is pretty good....also one in beach place. Check www.cheeburger.com

Excellent crabs right next to FLL at the Rustic Inn (coupons here: www.rusticinn.com Very expensive in PM, try lunch, full lunch starts at $4.99 .

Since you are about 23 miles from the beach, I think these suggestions might come in handy. First, there is a large group of fishing boats (Charter, drift, group) next to the entrance to the now poorly rated Jungle Queen. It is in the Bhai Mar Marina, just off route A1A across from the Yankee Clipper (and MAR Harbour Beach Resort)....but on the intracoastal side. Next to the Sheraton Yankee Clipper going N on A1A is a beach front parking lot.

On a day you plan to go to the beach, this might be the place to head. I would pile everyone ito the car with all the beach stuff you need (Soda Water sun protection, feet protection (sand will burn), and take off after 9 AM. (After 9 AM to try to avoid the rush hour).

Take 595 E to the exit US Route One North (Ft Laud). (You will have passed the airport). Drive N until you see 17th Street, and turn R. There will be signage that says A1A N, Beachfront...( It is after the turns into the Port Everglades entrance)

Con't on 17th, go over ICB (note ocean liners on R), and follow curve toward the Sheraton Yankee Clipper.

Directly across A1A you will note a Days Inn (dump but bar & Grill are super), then a fire department, and the entrance to the fishing boats, Jungle Queen and www.watertaxi.com .

You will probably miss that turn L off A1A, but thats OK...bcause you are heading to the beach....so stay in R lane on A1A N to the entrance to the Parking Lot you have been passing by for the last 1/4 mile.

There is a gate, and the closer you park to that gate, the closer you will be to restaurant services (ie- Las Olas & Beach Place are a short walk N).....but you might want to first drive down toward the Clipper because it will be closer to the info you will obtain when you cross A1A and get the fliers.

Now you can plan for the fishing trip.....or.....you can still take the 1/2 day group in the PM. One flat fee for parking all day. I used to reco the jungle queen dinner, but its gotten pretty bad....check TA...if you want, it might be OK...there are showers and bathrooms on this section of the beach, or.....you can use the Clippers when you enjoy a libation Wreck Bar, or (hard to access) the Marriots bar.

Just remember, there will be a ton of traffic on 595 in the AM rush going E and the PM rush going W.

www.flamingofishing.com (Coupon on this site- free parking at the resort...drive in at the Jungle Queen entrance....or you must pay if you park acrss the street)(another terrible maintained ex Radission)

http://www.tacohookedup.com/

http://www.fishladyhelen.com/pages/671685/index.htm

http://www.all-inclusivesportfishing.com

###########################################
Dave gave a real good spot run by the NPS for the Everglades Tours

These two, however, are a few minutes away from the Weston Units:

Sawgrass Recreation Park (Ent Coupon- one free with one)

Take 595 W to RT 27 NORTH

U.S. 27 north of I-595, Fort Lauderdale, Florida 33329, United States
• Tel:*954-389-0202

############################################

Take 595 W to RT 27 SOUTH (to Griffin Rd) TURN R onto Griffin RD. (It ends at Rt 27)
Everglades Holiday Park

21940 Griffin Road, Fort Lauderdale, Florida 33332, United States
• Tel:*954-434-8111
• URL:*http://www.evergladesholidaypark.com

Fort Lauderdale Museum of Art *

1 East Las Olas Boulevard, Fort Lauderdale, Florida 33301, United States
• Tel: 954-525-5500
• URL: http://www.moafl.org


Bonnet House Museum and Gardens *

900 North Birch Road, Fort Lauderdale, Florida 33304, United States
• Tel: 954-563-5393
• URL: http://www.bonnethouse.org



Museum of Discovery and Science and IMAX 3D Theater *

401 Southwest Second Street, Fort Lauderdale, Florida 33312, United States
• Tel: 954-467-6637
• URL: http://www.mods.org


Broward Center for the Performing Arts *

201 Southwest Fifth Ave, Fort Lauderdale, Florida, United States

http://www.browardcenter.org/
• Tel: 954-462-0222



Jungle Queen *

Fort Lauderdale, Florida, United States
• Tel: 954-462-5596
• URL: http://www.junglequeen.com

Food has gone down on dinner cruise...



Parker Playhouse

707 NE 8th St
Ft Lauderdale, Fl

http://www.parkerplayhouse.com/



Big Cypress Seminole Reservation and Ah-Tha-Thi-Ki Museum

West Boundary Road, Fort Lauderdale, Florida, United States
• Tel: 863-902-1113 (Check out Billie Swamp Safari -all day everglade & Cypress tour-learning experience. 1/2 way to Naples on US rt 75 W (595 to 75 West)
• URL: http://www.seminoletribe.com


Stranahan House *

335 Southeast 6th Avenue, Fort Lauderdale, Florida 33301, United States
• Tel: 954-524-4736
• URL: http://www.stranahanhouse.com


Flamingo Garden is not far from Sawgrass Mills....

* Watertaxi accessable ($11.00 all day unlimited) NOTE CONTRACT DISPUTE WITH COUNTY .....need to check prices and times of service.

CLUBS:
Ft Laud Area:

Cheers. 941 E Cypress Creek Road, Tel: 954.771.6337

Dicey Riley's. 217 SW 2 St, Tel: 954.522.2202

Galleria G'vanni. 625 E Las Olas Blvd, Tel: 954.524.5246

Jimmy O'Hara's. 2500 W Oakland Park Blvd, Tel: 954.777.1776

Hot Jazz & Alligator Gumbo Society Shrine Club, 1717 N. Andrews Avenue. Tel: (954)563-5390 [Rob McGowan, President. Non profit jazz society meets fourth Sunday at bring your horn! $5 admission for members,$7 for non-members, muisicians free]

O'Hara's Jazz & Blues Cafe. 722 East Las Olas Blvd. Tel: 954-524-1764 Music Line 954-524-2801 Fax: 954-524-4778 [contact: Kitty Ryan. Live music 7 nights & Sunday matinee. Full liquor, wine & beer bar/light food menu. No cover. Casual atmosphere. 21 & up. Voted best jazz & R&B club since 1990. Sidewalk cafe atmosphere outside with intimate brick interior, mahogany bars and 18th century chandeliers. Excelent sound system.Blue Note recording artist, Dr. Lonnie Smith house pianist on weekends. Week nights varies with blues, R&B, Funk & jazz. Club located in historic downtown Ft. Lauderdale]

http://www.oharasjazzcafe.com/


Poor House. 110 SW 3rd Ave. Tel: 954.522.5145

Tavern 213 . 213 SW 2nd St. Tel: 954.463.5213

Yesterdays Love 94. 3100 E. Oakland Park Blvd. Tel: (954) 561-4400 [Jazz brunch 11am - 3pm. Every Sunday]

(HOLLYWOOD AREA.

Most at: 1.2 miles from beach via Hollwood Beach Blvd at Youngs Circle where US Rt One, HBB, and Harrison Streets meet.

Cool Beans Cafe. 2039 Hollywood Blvd, Hollywood, Tel: 954.929.1772

Ellington's Jazz Cabaret. 2009 Harrison Street, Hollywood. Tel: 954.920.9322 [contact: Peter Loblack. Intimate Jazz Cabaret & Restaurant - Upscale Cool Jazz crowd - presenting real improvisational jazz and extraordianary cuisine. Award winning jazz vocalist Dana Paul and the Fakulty perform Sunday nights. Ruby Baker sings Thursday nights. Guitarist/vocalist Gary King Quartet holds court Wednesday and Friday nights. Vocalist Leesa Richards entertains Saturday nights Elegant Cigar room. 7pm till 2am Nightly. No Cover Charge]

O'Hara's Jazz & Blues Cafe. 1903 Hollywood Beach Blvd. Tel: 954-524-1764 Music Line 954-524-2801 Fax: 954-524-4778 [contact: Kitty Ryan. Live music 7 nights & Sunday matinee.(No Sunday Mat currently listed for Hollywood. Check website) Full liquor, wine & beer bar/light food menu. No cover. Casual atmosphere. 21 & up. Voted best jazz & R&B club since 1990. Sidewalk cafe atmosphere outside with intimate brick interior, mahogany bars and 18th century chandeliers. Excelent sound system.Blue Note recording artist, Dr. Lonnie Smith house pianist on weekends. Week nights varies with blues, R&B, Funk & jazz. Club located in historic downtown Ft. Lauderdale]

http://www.oharasjazzcafe.com/



Jazziz Bistro. 5751 Seminole Way, Hollywood. Tel: 954-583-8335 [Supper club in South Florida located in the Paradise Shops at the Seminole Hard Rock Hotel & Casino. Featuring the biggest names in a small intimate setting with our state-of-the-art Klipsch sound stage and spectacular lighting, while dining in a chic and sophisticated atmosphere]
http://www.jazzizbistro.com/

Ginger Bay Cafe. 1908 Hollywood Blvd. Tel: (954) 923-1230 [9pm till 1:30am. No Cover]

One Night Stan's. 2333 Hollywood Blvd., Hollywood Tel: 954.929.1566 [ jazz/blues club and restaurant]

Club Gemini
2100 Hollywood Blvd,. Hollywood., a predominantly Colombian crowd mixes it up with salsa and merengue, and Puerto Rican, Cuban, Dominican and other Latin American bands bring in a varied crowd. A flashy mirrored-and-sunburst decor, linen tablecloths and candlelight attract a mix of young and old, singles and couples. Gemini's partner club, Casas Viejas, at the same address, offers a restaurant-type atmosphere that draws an older crowd. Plenty of live music, including mariachis and old-style salsa, make dancing a must. Both are open Thursday through Sunday. Call 954-923-9255.

The front desk also pushes toward a day at the beach in Hollywood......but I think Ft Laud is much closer. (But we like Hollywood better...)

If you need a list of the restaurants in the area using the entertainment card, reply here, and I will post those with the corresponding number.

This is only a very small amount in the area.

A note about the Wreck Bar in the Sheraton Yankee Clipper noted above.

Starwood (private investment group div) has bought both Sheraton Clipper hotels....and plans on 'redoing' them....which really means the wrecking ball if Ft Laud or the county don't get historic status (for the Clipper) first.

When the Clipper opened in the early 1950s, the Wreck Bar had an underwater Show. Right after Where The Boys Are was run, they stopped the shows....and just used the water stage as a swimming pool. (What it was in the day time anyway)

Since they expect closure soon (maybe not with the current real estate unboom), they started the underwater Mermaid shows again...only on certain days....and not with Barbara Nichols....

The Sheraton Yankee Clipper is right next to that big parking lot mentioned above. Drive toward the S end of the lot....but then the walk to the water in the sand will be quite long) ( Jungle Queen & all fishing boats are right across A1A from the Clipper and that muni. lot


----------



## MILOIOWA (Aug 14, 2007)

Holy smokes! That is probably the largest, most informative post I have ever seen! First thank you. But, my dad and I decided to deposit the week at VV and hope for the best. So as it looks right now, I will end up either at a dive in Daytona, or a nice place in Orlando.--That is unless of course an actof god happens and a SW Fl or key west appears for Jan-feb.


----------



## CarlK (Aug 15, 2007)

Great post Ken -- Thanks!  My wife and I will be at VV@Weston in February and you have saved me hours of research.
Carl


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 15, 2007)

*They both have a location - which do you prefer?*



MILOIOWA said:


> Holy smokes! That is probably the largest, most informative post I have ever seen! First thank you. But, my dad and I decided to deposit the week at VV and hope for the best. So as it looks right now, I will end up either at a dive in Daytona, or a nice place in Orlando.--That is unless of course an actof god happens and a SW Fl or key west appears for Jan-feb.



Two years ago we planned a Christmas trip to West Palm. As it turned out we traded into a beach front resort and, because of the extremely low cost, also rented a full week at VV Weston. It was cheaper than renting the three nights we needed at a hotel.  So we ended up with 4 nights at both the VV 2 bedroom and the beach front 2 bedroom. 

I really assumed the family would want to be at the beach front and no one would want to go to the VV. The first three days were at VV then we checked in at the beach front. After ohhing & awwing at the waves, checking out the pool, the unit and the area in general I said I'd plan to return to VV and they could stay at the beach front. It only took a minute and both my wife and daughter said they wanted to go back to VV too!  The BF resort was a Silver Crwon while VV is a Gold Crown and while the BF was certainly OK overall we all preferred the beauty, features and area around VV. We ended up going back to use the beach and the BF unit as a home base for beach time 2 out of the 4 days and spent the last three at the beach resort as planned. But overall the beach location did not win us over while VV, despite being on the edge of the everglades and non-beach property was our preferred choice. YMMV.


----------



## Transit (Aug 15, 2007)

Stayed at the weston VV in April nice resort.To me it's too far removed from the beach iif you plan to beachout alot but if your only going to the beach 2 or 3 times during your weeks stay It wiill be fine.


----------



## breezylawn (Aug 15, 2007)

We were fortunate enough to stay at VV last year in one of the 3 newer buildings.  We loved it.  The Town Center is great.  The pool is great.  The unit was great.  Weston is a bit removed.  But one always needs a car, so for us that was no problem.  We don't get that excited about staying right on the beach particularly in an old motel type setting.  Weston is clean, new, well laid out.  A wonderful vet is right down the street for your little ones...overall we loved it.  Now, if we could just get them to welcome small pets as the VV in Berkshires, we'd really be jumping for joy!!  Maria


----------



## MILOIOWA (Aug 16, 2007)

timeos2 said:


> Two years ago we planned a Christmas trip to West Palm. As it turned out we traded into a beach front resort and, because of the extremely low cost, also rented a full week at VV Weston. It was cheaper than renting the three nights we needed at a hotel.  So we ended up with 4 nights at both the VV 2 bedroom and the beach front 2 bedroom.
> 
> I really assumed the family would want to be at the beach front and no one would want to go to the VV. The first three days were at VV then we checked in at the beach front. After ohhing & awwing at the waves, checking out the pool, the unit and the area in general I said I'd plan to return to VV and they could stay at the beach front. It only took a minute and both my wife and daughter said they wanted to go back to VV too!  The BF resort was a Silver Crwon while VV is a Gold Crown and while the BF was certainly OK overall we all preferred the beauty, features and area around VV. We ended up going back to use the beach and the BF unit as a home base for beach time 2 out of the 4 days and spent the last three at the beach resort as planned. But overall the beach location did not win us over while VV, despite being on the edge of the everglades and non-beach property was our preferred choice. YMMV.



Was the resort at West Palm Marriotts ocean pointe by any chance? If so can you tell me about it? We will be staying there in a 1 BR starting jan 4th. Thanks!


----------



## JMAESD84 (Apr 28, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> Two years ago we planned a Christmas trip to West Palm. As it turned out we traded into a beach front resort and, because of the extremely low cost, also rented a full week at VV Weston. It was cheaper than renting the three nights we needed at a hotel.  So we ended up with 4 nights at both the VV 2 bedroom and the beach front 2 bedroom.
> 
> I really assumed the family would want to be at the beach front and no one would want to go to the VV. The first three days were at VV then we checked in at the beach front. After ohhing & awwing at the waves, checking out the pool, the unit and the area in general I said I'd plan to return to VV and they could stay at the beach front. It only took a minute and both my wife and daughter said they wanted to go back to VV too!  The BF resort was a Silver Crwon while VV is a Gold Crown and while the BF was certainly OK overall we all preferred the beauty, features and area around VV. We ended up going back to use the beach and the BF unit as a home base for beach time 2 out of the 4 days and spent the last three at the beach resort as planned. But overall the beach location did not win us over while VV, despite being on the edge of the everglades and non-beach property was our preferred choice. YMMV.



We are sort of the same.  While a visit to the beach is nice, coming home to stay at the gold crown resorts of Weston is preferred.

So anyone looking to unload Vacation Village at Weston weeks 5-15, I'm acquiring, send me a PM.


----------

